# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  March 14th Downtime!

## Koalafan

Hey guys! This is your techie koala giving you a heads up that March 14th 9pm central there will be downtime for approximately 30 minutes top an hour at the latest  ::):  More maintenance work needs to be done on the server. Definitely apologize for the inconvenience and of course we will try to get the work done as soon as possible with as little disruption! Thank you for your patience  ::): 

The Techie Koala

----------

